# Moving to Thasos



## Grecophile (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,

We are about 11 weeks away from moving to Thasos. We need to consider moving some personal items out there and wondered if anyone had any good pointers for people who provide such a service. We don't have a lot to move, couple of bike, some personal items and of course clothes.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## coby (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi, I suppose you did hear about the big forestfires on Thassos around 7 of september?
I saw some footage of it on youtube.


----------

